# Hillary Clinton Ukraine 2016 Election Collusion Investigation Opens



## SG854 (Mar 21, 2019)

> A senior Ukrainian official told The Hill this week that he has launched an investigation into members of his government over an alleged plot to boost Democratic presidential candidate Hillary Clinton during the 2016 election.



Source


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Mar 21, 2019)

In before "not real" and something about Trump... The 2016 election was just a mess.


----------



## SG854 (Mar 21, 2019)

Memoir said:


> In before "not real" and something about Trump... The 2016 election was just a mess.


A big mess.

It’s all just good entertainment for us. Politicians deliver on the entertainment value.


----------

